# How Fast Do African Cichlids Grow?



## LRutherford

Can anybody tell me the rate at which cichlids grow? specifically African Cichlids.

kenyi Cichlid

not sure what this cichlid is


----------



## LRutherford

Does anybody Know?


----------



## bjmarche

Pictures are kind of blurry, so I can't tell.


----------



## LRutherford

the bottom one came out pretty good i thought thats the species I'm not sure of. I just want to know how fast they grow the species I know is the smaller fish the kenyi cichlid please help


----------



## LRutherford

nobody is really all that helpful for info on cichlids on here figured i would find some experts here I guess not


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

africans grow very slow. i was going to try and breed them but i got frustrated at how slow the fry grow. they are easy to breed but its just a long haul before you will possibly make any money off of doing it

the pics are blurry but im almost 100% sure its a MALE Pseudotropheus socolofi

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=919

try for a more clear pic without the fuzzyness and you will get a better answer and also more replies.


----------



## Trystan

Very slow. My red top zebras bred a couple of months ago and the fry are still less than an inch. As for older fish I bought a 3" red top about 5 months ago and it is now 3.5". I am no expert but I hope that this helped out in some way shape or form.

Trystan


----------



## oscar119

I would agree and say from what I've seen they grow very slow. Granted there are so many different kinds of africans, this is just a generalization..


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

you complained about no one answering your question and now three people have given you answers and you are no where to be found.


----------



## LRutherford

Hey guys thanks for the great info, I'm still here just been absent for the last few days camping and fishing. I stand corrected maybe there is a few cichlid experts on this site. I just got a new 40 gallon tank today any suggestions on what I should put in there?


----------



## LouDiB

get a few more africans and set up rocks to make a whole bunch of mini caves for them to hide and eventually breed =D


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

GoldenPiranha said:


> Hey guys thanks for the great info, I'm still here just been absent for the last few days camping and fishing. I stand corrected maybe there is a few cichlid experts on this site. I just got a new 40 gallon tank today any suggestions on what I should put in there?


get some cyno afra cobue or maybe msobo deep.

or a tank with demosoni would be killer with maybe a few yellow lebs in there too. saulosi are a nice fish also.

could go with a breeding trio of peacocks too.

you can also get a couple synodontis catfish too.

lots of options because africans grow slow and often dont get bigger then 4-6 inches.

stay away from frontosa and haps with only a 40 gallon tank tho.

did my ID satisfy you?? does the link i sent you look like a match to your fish?

also check out any of the species i listed on that site for reference incase you are wondering what all the ones i listed look like.


----------



## LRutherford

Yea I'm sure your right on the species but I think it might be a female due to the lack of egg spots on one of the fins males usually have more spots apparently. I could not find pictures of the fish you mention as there is not any search funtion on that website. Thanks for the great info maybe you could post some pics of those fish mentioned on here


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

GoldenPiranha said:


> Yea I'm sure your right on the species but I think it might be a female due to the lack of egg spots on one of the fins males usually have more spots apparently. I could not find pictures of the fish you mention as there is not any search funtion on that website. Thanks for the great info maybe you could post some pics of those fish mentioned on here


go to profiles and then select lake malawi and then selet mbuna then it give you tons and tons of species with pics

here

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/category.php?cat=2


----------



## LRutherford

thankx man here's the 10 Gallon I got goin now

The Bottom Tank is my next project and Is what I need suggestions for


----------



## piranha_guy_dan

thats a small tank. they both are. go for some small fish like some shell dwelling africans or maybe 1 pair on convicts which are south american/central american cichlids. they are easy to breed and fun to watch and if you get a small pair they would do good in your other tank


----------

